# ABC app on iPad



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

ABC has closed captions on a lot of their shows on the website but I was wondering if anyone knows if the cc works on the iPad too? Can someone please check for me if it's not too much trouble? I would really appreciate it. I can't find anything by searching.

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

seems to me you could--I'll check!

EDIT:  Sorry, it was the iPad Video app that you could turn on cc, not the ABC app! I couldn't find anything.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't see anything either, sorry!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for checking you two!

Melissa


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------

